# Emtb



## girlyEMT26 (May 10, 2010)

I am trying to find a job as an ER tech and it is really hard, so i guess i will apply to some 911 ambulance companies, and get my experience..... Im afraid i will lose my knowledge if it takes too long to find a job lol.. anywho thats what my book is for right... 

If anyone knows of anything posted in so cal let me know.. thanks


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 10, 2010)

If your worried about forgetting what you have learned do some volunteer work. Such as ride alongs with some ambulance companies or even at hospitals. Put in applications in everywhere and keep calling companies every week just to check up on your application status and if there hiring.


----------



## atropine (May 10, 2010)

What about Downey hosp[tal, they still have an er.


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 11, 2010)

atropine said:


> What about Downey hosp[tal, they still have an er.



I don't know really anything about the Downey area to be honest with you only drivin through it. Find the nearest trauma center to you or any hospital for that matter call them up and see if you can do some volunteer work. Call some fire departments and see about doing a ride along with there Medic units. Make sure you document all the volunteer work you do so when you get an interview you can show them that you have been going the extra mile to get some experiance.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 11, 2010)

Just to let you know, OP, the reason your card says EMT-I is that they mean EMT-1. Same thing as EMT-B, not the same at EMT-Intermediate (EMT-II for you weird CA people)


----------



## onefreeman (May 11, 2010)

Well i don't know what it's like over there, but over here a lot of places won't hire unless your a certain age and have a high level of training. 

In seguin Ems is now a part of the fire department 
They only hire medics 

Akin transfer only hires if you 23 or older


----------



## MusicMedic (May 12, 2010)

girlyEMT26 said:


> I am trying to find a job as an ER tech and it is really hard, so i guess i will apply to some 911 ambulance companies, and get my experience..... Im afraid i will lose my knowledge if it takes too long to find a job lol.. anywho thats what my book is for right...
> 
> If anyone knows of anything posted in so cal let me know.. thanks



alot of ER's in Southern California wont hire anyone with out at least 6 months to 1 year experience for ER Tech Positions

911 companies are very hard to get into as well, since everyone and their mom wants to work in 911

your best bet would be to work for a IFT company such as Pacific/Bowers Or volunteer at an ER or go on ride alongs with the local Fire Department


----------



## iamajammer (May 12, 2010)

Care ambulance is always hiring.


----------



## MusicMedic (May 12, 2010)

iamajammer said:


> Care ambulance is always hiring.


that is true but it takes about 4 months to recvie a reply back from them


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 13, 2010)

I put in an application at Care back in the middle of Feb. and the hiring guy told me if you havent recieved a phone call by now it was probably was re-jected.


----------



## girlyEMT26 (May 13, 2010)

Oh man that sucks. I don't understand why its hard, and its very frustrating.


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 13, 2010)

girlyEMT26 said:


> Oh man that sucks. I don't understand why its hard, and its very frustrating.



Its very frustrating. Especially when this is something you know you want to do for the rest of your life. Not being a EMT_B For life but moving up to being a medic. Its hard, but you just gotta be patient and keep trying.


----------



## girlyEMT26 (May 13, 2010)

I'm not, I just want to get my experience to transfer into the er at work the department manager says I need 6 months experience


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 13, 2010)

Well thats cool. I would be completly happy being a Medic. Its just something i love to do it makes me happy.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 13, 2010)

girlyEMT26 said:


> Oh man that sucks. I don't understand why its hard, and its very frustrating.



If this forum is any indication, it's hard cause EMTs and medics are a dime a dozen out in CA


----------



## MusicMedic (May 13, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> I put in an application at Care back in the middle of Feb. and the hiring guy told me if you havent recieved a phone call by now it was probably was re-jected.



Did u apply at Care Medical Transportation

Or Care Ambulance? 


Care Ambulance dosnt work in SD County

Care Medical Transportation does


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 13, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> Did u apply at Care Medical Transportation
> 
> Or Care Ambulance?
> 
> ...



Care Medical Transport is where i applied at.


----------



## MusicMedic (May 13, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> Care Medical Transport is where i applied at.



you should apply at Care Ambulance

http://careambulance.net/


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 13, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> you should apply at Care Ambulance
> 
> http://careambulance.net/



Are they based in OC area? Does that also mean i would have to get another EMT-B Card from there EMS office?


----------



## MusicMedic (May 13, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> Are they based in OC area? Does that also mean i would have to get another EMT-B Card from there EMS office?



they do both OC and LA County

and yes i believe so, u might wanna called the OC EMS Agency and ask them if its possible to work in Orange County With a SD County Card


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 13, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> they do both OC and LA County
> 
> and yes i believe so, u might wanna called the OC EMS Agency and ask them if its possible to work in Orange County With a SD County Card



I filled out an online application and printed it out but i will for sure call them and find out what i need to do.
Would i be able to keep my county of san diego emt-b card if i get one for OC too? Will my county of SD remain active?


----------



## JPINFV (May 13, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> they do both OC and LA County
> 
> and yes i believe so, u might wanna called the OC EMS Agency and ask them if its possible to work in Orange County With a SD County Card



SD county card would work, but you'd need the OC Ambulance Attendant card, which will soon be an OC EMT Accreditation card. 


http://ochealthinfo.com/medical/ems/licensing/licensing.htm#Orange

http://ochealthinfo.com/medical/ems/images/1192-Ambulance-Accreditation.gif


----------



## GhostEMT627 (Jun 12, 2010)

If it is something that you know you want to do, trust me, it was worth the wait. I finished EMT-B school in December, received my NREMT in February and just now started working in the field and it was honestly worth the wait. Yes, if you are not practicing and using medical terminology everyday, you tend to forget some of the things that you learned in class, but like you said, you have the book you bought and studying it for maybe an hour a day does wonders. Just my opinion anyways.


----------

